# New Camera



## Raizahblade (Dec 30, 2012)

Welp!  I have finally purchased my first DSLR!  I hope the Canon 60D serves me well!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm sure it will... now, stop posting in here and get out there and shoot!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 30, 2012)

Agree withe tireiron, go shoot and then post pictures.


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 30, 2012)

tirediron said:


> I'm sure it will... now, stop posting in here and get out there and shoot!



...or start reading the manual


----------



## goodguy (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats on buying a good camera.
I was in your shoes only few weeks ago and I decided to go with the Nikon D7000.
I found a sweet deal on it and I couldnt resist.
From what I heard the 60D is a really super camera so I know you will have loads of fun with it.

Enjoy


----------



## Raizahblade (Dec 30, 2012)

Actually I have been reading the manual and as soon as I have a few pics I will post for some c&c!


----------



## Justman1020 (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome to the wonderful world of canon!!!
just curious why the 60d and not a t4i?


----------



## Raizahblade (Dec 31, 2012)

A few years ago I said I wanted this cam but never bought it, but after doing research and hearing all of the battle tested reviews I decided that I still wanted it. I thought about though.


----------



## Justman1020 (Dec 31, 2012)

Either way, great camera. Welcome to the world of canon.


----------



## KentuckyHouse (Dec 31, 2012)

OP, I'm in the same boat you were recently in...looking to purchase my first DSLR. 

I've always liked Canon cameras and my father, who used to be a avid photographer, has always used Canon. In trying to get into the hobby without breaking the bank, I've narrowed my choices down to the T3i, T4i, or 60D. 

I'd love some opinions on those choices. Is the T4i really that much of a step up from the T3i to justify a couple hundred more dollars? How about the 60D? I'm leaning towards the T3i right now because of cost and great reviews, but I'd love to have some input. 

As far as what my subjects would be, I tend to take a lot of nature and pet photographs, if that helps.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 31, 2012)

Justman1020 said:
			
		

> Welcome to the wonderful world of canon!!!
> just curious why the 60d and not a t4i?



Because a T4i is a very entry level camera without dedicated aperture dial, a less rugged chassis and a slower burst rate?


----------



## Justman1020 (Dec 31, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet, it has almost all the same features, it has a faster processor and its about 150-200$ cheaper then the 60D. I have both, and find myself using my t4i more and more.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 31, 2012)

Justman1020 said:
			
		

> Yet, it has almost all the same features, it has a faster processor and its about 150-200$ cheaper then the 60D. I have both, and find myself using my t4i more and more.



The difference in processing power between the two is negligible. One says digic4, the other says digic5. Real world applications dictate that there is very little difference. 

Dedicated controls can be very important for some people. It's much faster and more intuitive. Also having a stronger chassis is a major selling point too, as the T4i is quite plasticky. The 60D is a better camera for a photographer. The T4i is better for video.


----------



## Jacobwilson (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats! You'll love it. Just sold mine.


----------

